# duda con tiristores y triacs



## ilcapo (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola buena gente del foro, queria preguntarles la diferencia en el uso de estos dos componentes, los triacs y los tiristores, lo unico que se es q uno maneja continua y el otro alterna, pero me pueden nombrar algunas aplicaciones para ver donde se usan ?? muchas gracias de antemano !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

Ambos pueden manejar CC y CA, con la diferencia que uno es bidireccional (TRIAC) y el otro NO (TIRISTOR).
De echo se puede decir que un TRIAC son 2 TIRISTORES en oposición.

TRIAC --> Dimmer
TIRISTOR --> Encendido de automóvil por descarga capacitiva 


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triac
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiristor


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 7, 2010)

muchas gracias fogonazo  saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2010)

realmente no se si wikipedia puede solventar mejor las dudas que un buen libro de electronica, pero..en fin.

la idea es que el tiristor solo puede conducir o no, y en un sólo sentido.
el triac es bidireccional y se puede regular el ángulo de retardo en que uno quiere que conduzca o no la corriente...este es el principio de funcionamiento utilizado en los dimmers y sólo sirve para cargas resistivas y/o inductivas, como lámparas incandescentes y motores.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 7, 2010)

Ademas de la diferencia basica que uno es bidireccional y el otro no, están los rangos en que se fabrica cada uno.
Los triacs son "lentos" y son raros de mas de 50A y 800V. Mientras que los tiristores, tenes tanto rápidos ,como de alta corriente (3200A) como para tensiones de 2500V (y mas, y así cuestan :´( ).


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2010)

convegamos que en muchos campos dondel tiristor reinaba a ido perdiendo de a poco ese terreno, con el advenimiento  de los sistemas PWM y la aparición por sobre todo del IGBT que dio cuenta de uno de los grandes problemas de los tiristores.... Su apagado....

A un tiristor es bastante sencillo dispararlo más alla si esta conectado a alterna o continua en alterna al quitar el pulto o señal en el gate cuando pase por cero (sin entrar en detalles) se apagara solo. razón por la cual fue muy utilizado para el control de puentes rectificadores, y variadores de velocidad..

El tema es cuando trabaja en CC sin embargo si es posible apagarlo pero sus circuitos para ello complican demasiado el diseño, por lo que cuando esa es la necesidad el IGBT cobra prepondernacia, ya que tanto encendido como apagado se controla por el gate.

Un ejemplo de aplicación en CC fue su utilización en los finales de los 70 en el comando de el horizontal de los televisores a color, demostrando las firmas que lo hicieron un gran alarde del manejo de la tecnologia, 

El triac sobre todo encuentra su uso en electrónica industrial, auque cada vez menos


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 7, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> . . . la idea es que el tiristor solo puede conducir o no, y en un sólo sentido.
> el triac es bidireccional y se puede regular el ángulo de retardo en que uno quiere que conduzca o no la corriente . . .



Si esta seguro de esa afirmacion, entonces revisa este circuito. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 37561


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 7, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> realmente no se si wikipedia puede solventar mejor las dudas que un buen libro de electronica, pero..en fin.
> 
> la idea es que el tiristor solo puede conducir o no, y en un sólo sentido.
> el triac es bidireccional y se puede regular el ángulo de retardo en que uno quiere que conduzca o no la corriente...este es el principio de funcionamiento utilizado en los dimmers y sólo sirve para cargas resistivas y/o inductivas, como lámparas incandescentes y motores.
> ...



Creo que existe un error de concepto el TIRISTOR  es un dispositivo semiconductor  que posee realimentacion interna para realizar su encendidio y apagado, por lo tanto los SCRs, TRIACs, DIACs, GTOs etc TODOS SON TIRISTORES, lo que sucede es que una epoca fueron los SCRs los tiristores mas comunes (unicos en su momento) y por eso se adopto el termino Tiristor para el SCR, la unidad fundamental de los tiristores son los diodos de 4 capas o latch (mirar electronica de MALVINO a wikipidea no le creo mucho), ahora al SCR como al TRIAC se puede controlar el angulo de disparo no asi su conduccion (zona ohmica como los TRs) debido a la realimentacion positiva usada internamente para Apagarlo y encenderlo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2010)

Obviamente son todos tiristores, y ademas son todos semiconductores, y luego son componentes electronicos y luego...jejeje

pero aqui los diferenciamos asi para hacer más simples las cosas...

por otro lado ese circuito bastante jodido para hacer que un SCR funcione como un Triac y no estoy seguro que lo haga...cuando a un Triac logras que haga el mismo laburo con sólo 1 potenciómetro y 1 diac...

que no se transforme en lucha de egos...


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 7, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> . . . pero aqui los diferenciamos asi para hacer más simples las cosas . . .



¿Quien habla de simple? si usted afirmo que con el triac se hacen cosas que el scr no puede.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> . . . que no se transforme en lucha de egos...



No es lucha de egos, porque usted se resintio con el circuito.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 12, 2010)

Estos elementos se estan dejando de usar ??? yo estudio ing electronica y la verdad que nunca me los dieron para estudiar, por lo menos hasta ahora, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> Estos elementos se estan dejando de usar ???....


Nop. Si bien en muchas aplicaciones se reemplazaron con IGBT´s
También ocurrió el caso inverso, aplicaciones con IGBT´s que se re-adaptaron para el empleo de SCR´s porque demostraron ser mas confiables.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Si esta seguro de esa afirmacion, entonces revisa este circuito.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 37561




Bueno... aunque la propuesta no fuè para mi...aqui vemos como -imitar- la acciòn de  un TRIAC, con tiristores y componentes discretos asociados.
La ventaja del Tyristor ,es su amplio espectro de potencia.
En decadas pasadas,eran comunes las tareas que demandaban  grandes  energias, donde el Tyristor pudo solucionar muchos problemas.Hoy dia esas actividades ò desaparecieron ò se resolvieron de otras maneras.(Se resolviò por el lado de la simplicidad y un horizonte temporal corto)
Por eso el TRIAC..llega en un momento donde ya no es tan comun ni nesesaria la potencia y se la relega a tareas apenas lejos de las domèsticas en potencia.
Esto explicaria los Tyristores de 2500 volt/100 ampres,contra los exiguos 50 amperes del TRIAC.
En el pasado casi todo se hacia a mano y para que durara DECADAS ya que  los cambios -tecnos-eran lentos ,eso aseguraba tiempo para sostener la reposiciòn de componentes.La tecnologia quedaba en areas donde no se podia a mano justificando el alto costo.
Con el cambio de enfoque a 10 años màximo y que la intervenciòn del  operario quedara fuera del sistema,las bancadas estructurales de las màquinas se prefabricaron ,baratas y livianas al limite de la calidad.Los procesos y soluciones para la implementacion de un producto ,han enfocado en criterios ultra-simples y eficaces para el corto plazo de producciòn y el alto rendimiento econòmico.

Saludos.y Exitos.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 13, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> ...En decadas pasadas,eran comunes las tareas que demandaban  grandes  energias, donde el Tyristor pudo solucionar muchos problemas.Hoy dia esas actividades ò desaparecieron ò se resolvieron de otras maneras.(Se resolviò por el lado de la simplicidad y un horizonte temporal corto)


 Específicamente, a que tareas te estás refiriendo?



> Por eso el TRIAC..llega en un momento donde ya no es tan comun ni nesesaria la potencia y se la relega a tareas apenas lejos de las domèsticas en potencia.
> Esto explicaria los Tyristores de 2500 volt/100 ampres,contra los exiguos 50 amperes del TRIAC.


Acabo de despertar de un sueño criogénico y todavía no estoy al tanto de los avances tecnológicos. Me gustaría saber en que áreas ya no es común ni necesaria la potencia. Honestamente, no imagino un torno CNC pesado demandando 100W.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2010)

Hace un tiempo hubo un post sobre un horno eléctrico de inducción de 450KW, ¿ Con que funcionaría ?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 13, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Específicamente, a que tareas te estás refiriendo?
> 
> Acabo de despertar de un sueño criogénico y todavía no estoy al tanto de los avances tecnológicos. Me gustaría saber en que áreas ya no es común ni necesaria la potencia. Honestamente, no imagino un torno CNC pesado demandando 100W.




EDU :  Como imaginaras,no escribia para aquellos que estan AL DIA,sino para digamos ,Novatos.
          (Donde decia 2500V/100A,debiò decir 1000Amperes ò mas. )
           Lo que escribia es aplicable solo a Tyristores y TRIACs 
          No  dije que no fuera necesaria la potencia ,si se lee bien...
          Solo que ,fuè relegada a pequeñas àreas de la actividad humana.
          Un CNC , no lo considero ALTA POTENCIA..me refiero a ,por ej.ALTOS HORNOS 
          de fundiciòn elèctricos y cosas asì.
          En mi infancia ,por ejemplo,un camiòn se cargaba a fuerza humana directa,hoy 
          se usa un auto-elevador a combustiòn ò electrico a tyristores ò transistores de
           ALTA W.
          En que me baso para apoyar este criterio...Bueno en los ùltimos 25 años me dediquè a 
          desarrollar,programar e implementar màquinas automàticas , como por ejemplo,las lineas     
           de montaje para autopartes del FOCUS ò ESCORT ,todas bajo norma ISO9000/9001
           En este àmbito, la opiniòn y criterio del operario no es admisible y practicamente no
           necesita intervenciòn humana,ni necesita capacitaciòn.
           Es decir, pone las partes del conjunto en el lugar establecido y pulsa la marcha, 
           la màquina toma las desiciones y hace las mediciones pertinentes.
           Al finalizar la tarea, el operario quita la pieza terminada y probada.
           La presencia del operario ,obedece a una cuestiòn sindical y social,en realidad
           en muchos casos, no hace falta su presencia,ya que existen instaladores y extractores  
           de partes.Esto es para garantizar un màximo de 1 por mil de error , indispensable en un 
           vehiculo de 10000 partes promedio.Esto logra que uno se suba a un vehiculo  nuevo y por
           lo comun ...funcione ,evitando los feed-back de reparaciòn..Disculpà la lata.



Eduardo dijo:


> Específicamente, a que tareas te estás refiriendo?
> 
> Acabo de despertar de un sueño criogénico y todavía no estoy al tanto de los avances tecnológicos. Me gustaría saber en que áreas ya no es común ni necesaria la potencia. Honestamente, no imagino un torno CNC pesado demandando 100W.



Las nesecidades actuales del sistema humano, con enorme poblaciòn y mercado,hace mas viable 
un sistema productivo provisional,de poco alcance en el tiempo,es decir,usar y tirar.
Es sabido del pasado, que cuando un buen producto muy duradero , inunda un mercado y ya no hay otro donde vender...bajan las ventas y el fabricante declina si no tiene otras opciones.
Por eso se hacen COSAS mas baratas, que duran poco, de poca calidad,(como hacen los chinos)
, pero que le da trabajo a mucha gente , que luego -compra eso, barato,pero que dura poco.y vuelve a comprar.Asi la rueda funciona, salvo por el hecho de que mucha materia prima ,tiende a agotarse y aumentar su costo, como por ejemplo,el cobre en los ùltimos años .
Podria seguir por largo, pero paro aquì..poer el momento, si queres,,, pregunta mas...Saludos EDU

En Argentina en particular, tenemos muchos ejemplos de exelente producto duraderos que terminaron en fabricas cerradas al inundar el mercado circundante posible.(ATMA,SIAM,VOLCAN,
y muchas otras) Algunas de estas han vuelto al mercado en manos diferentes con criterios actuales....Es decir, ahora venden basura.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 14, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> EDU :  Como imaginaras,no escribia para aquellos que estan AL DIA,sino para digamos ,Novatos.
> (Donde decia 2500V/100A,debiò decir 1000Amperes ò mas. )
> Lo que escribia es aplicable solo a Tyristores y TRIACs
> No  dije que no fuera necesaria la potencia ,si se lee bien...
> ...




Ah !!! ... como fuè tu sueño criogènico  ???   



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace un tiempo hubo un post sobre un horno eléctrico de inducción de 450KW, ¿ Con que funcionaría ?



Por eso....quedò reducido a exepciones....


----------

